# Things Sheeple Say



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Things Sheeple Say (Mirror) - YouTube!

Just a bit of humor for you prepers


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

So freakin' funny.

I think I sprained something in my diaphragm trying to stifle laughter since my girls are napping.


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

:rotfl:


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for posting that! Needed the laugh! 

It's a snow day today and I'm sitting around way too much.


----------



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

I haven't been prepping for long, but I've heard so many of these. 

What a hoot!


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

I love it.:rotfl:


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Now that was funny. Thanks for finding it and posting here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Y'all are welcome thought it would bring a smile


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

"You didn't join some Church that makes you do all this?"
Just about busted a gut on that one.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

EXCELLENT!!! So funny and yet so sad and true!


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know who this woman is,but I have a new hero. Heroine.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

"No, really, where DOES the egg come from?" LOL

"Bug's and sunshine, you're so funny!" 


Kris


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Love it


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

That's a talented lady.


----------



## 36376 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've heard a lot of them from my own family.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know that we've seen or heard all of those things on HT overall, and many of them here.

She delivers them so well, just like all the other 'well meaning' people that live in the now.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

She hits the nail right on the head. For the longest time my MIL told me she wouldn't eat chicken here unless she saw the container it came in, so I showed her an eggshell.  She's finally eating our chicken, but refusing to use goatmilk in her coffee. She brings milk over when they come for a visit. Should I tell her the cake I baked was made with goats milk?


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds just like all my neighbor's.. lol

Got one neighbor that went to a auction this last weekend and bought canning jars...wants to know what to do with them... i told her... No!! she said i want to make them pretty..HuH? lol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

on the pretty canning jars - make a hanging tea light chandelier. 

(better filled with yummy garden produce)


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

That was freakin' awesome!


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I would love if it turned out she is local to us. She's funny!


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Bookmarked and saved away in the "Misc Preps" folder. Thanks! Did anybody *not* know what that final punchline was going to be?


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

"Your goat does WHAT when he's in rut?! That's disgusting!" Snort...I think it's a bit disgusting myself but I still have them!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

We should invite her to the forum if she isn't a member already.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Sonshine said:


> She hits the nail right on the head. For the longest time my MIL told me she wouldn't eat chicken here unless she saw the container it came in, so I showed her an eggshell.



:hysterical:

I think the best I've ever heard, personally, was when a family member refused to eat rabbit that we had raised, telling us "I don't eat anything with a face". I asked if they had decided to become vegetarian, and was told "No, we just get our meat from the grocery store."

:hrm:


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> :hysterical:
> 
> I think the best I've ever heard, personally, was when a family member refused to eat rabbit that we had raised, telling us "I don't eat anything with a face". I asked if they had decided to become vegetarian, and was told "No, we just get our meat from the grocery store."
> 
> :hrm:


Spew alert ound: I say that all the time "I don't eat anything that used to have a face" but I'm a 3rd generation lacto-ovo vegetarian raising a 4th generation.

We had someone questioning us once on the safety of the eggs from our chickens and my then 6 yr old daughter piped up and said, "you eat eggs from the store? Ewww!"


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I loved it!!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I think the best part was that she did such a great job getting into character. She really played the part so well and with such energy.


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

That was good.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

This was great and made me laugh out loud. I used to hear some of those same phrases sheeple said. Since I don't talk about prepping with anyone that is a sheeple I don't hear them anymore.

Fly under the radar.......... and keep your head low..........

I still haven't sent my letter to outside family members about not coming if their names aren't the same as mine. But it is already to go. "No, you are not coming to my house ....... "I have a bad temper and a hammer". LOL :hammer: gre:


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

I think I understand what my family thinks of us now.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

I especially loved one of the comments about the rabbits.

How do you eat your rabbits? Someone said, "With carrots, onions, and potatoes simmered in some gravy." ound:


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I love Renee!!! With her vlogs on lasagna gardening I was able to get several people to garden. They loved how she squeeled at worms. I watch her all this time. She's a great hoot.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

NJ Rich said:


> ....... "I have a bad temper and a hammer". LOL :hammer: gre:


When you have a hammer, everyone begins to look like a nail.


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

More importantly...

THEY MAKE HAND CRANK BLENDERS??? WHERE CAN I GET ONE???:sing:


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Lehmans


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Excellent!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Looking for hand or 12v appliances check out places like JC Whitney and any other stores that have stuff for over-the-road truckers.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

NJ Rich said:


> This was great and made me laugh out loud. I used to hear some of those same phrases sheeple said. Since I don't talk about prepping with anyone that is a sheeple I don't hear them anymore.
> 
> Fly under the radar.......... and keep your head low..........


I don't have to talk about prepping to get those comments, just living our lives with chickens, goats etc does that. Well that and a precocious 7 yr old daughter who loves seeing the shocked looks on adult faces as she tells them all about breeding goats. Her own observation leads her to tell them, "one buck is over excited to get a doe, one just gets down to business after saying hi, and the other one the does all love because he romances them." Oh yeah, that statement nets us more than a few weird looks and comments.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Wags said:


> I don't have to talk about prepping to get those comments, just living our lives with chickens, goats etc does that. Well that and a precocious 7 yr old daughter who loves seeing the shocked looks on adult faces as she tells them all about breeding goats. Her own observation leads her to tell them, "one buck is over excited to get a doe, one just gets down to business after saying hi, and the other one the does all love because he romances them." Oh yeah, that statement nets us more than a few weird looks and comments.


I totally agree! I got those comments all the time, even when we lived in town. I guess we did do a little "prepping" but it wasn't a focus, we just liked to be self sufficient and had to be frugal out of necessity. When we use to live in town we were just the "weird" neighbors who they called when their trees were full of fruit, that would come over and actually pick & can them. We were also the "weird" neighbors who kept two goats on a 75'x75' lot (yeah, they through a block party when we left ).


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I was watching the Walking Dead with some friends and the guy was just amazed at the stuff I have here(which would only be chickens and goats). He said, "do you can too?!" really excitedly. I just told him not as much as I should


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

This was to funny. My brother said aren't you getting all suzie homemaker with that garden you have a garden. My sister said this the one sister comment too. Well now my brother has come around and my sister has a little she said she is coming here. I told her well you better have something to offer. love the bunny comment. The grandparent comment. The store comment. My neighbor said I am coming to your house. I flat out told her no you are not I have family and not enough room and my hubby backed it up with my smith and wesson will make sure only invited ones comes. Now she has come around and she is learning. when people think they can just use what you have prepared for why should they they can still have their vacation. Look I will share but I will never let anyone know that now. I will not watch a baby die if someone needs milk. If that takes me out cause I do that. Then it is gods will.


I think I understand what my family thinks of us now. funny. It bother me at first and as they come around like last years christmas dinner. I sat there and laughed. I said your strange sister is not so weird now! My older brother I just gave a home remedy and now he doesn't need surgery for his diverticulitis and his doctor said wow your sister is really smart how did she figure that out. I said I read alot. I am just happy he is feeling so much better. 
These people will not be laughing later.
I used my counter top yogurt maker today. No electric handmade. wow imagine that.


----------

